# Childseats on racers, crossers, etc.



## Stephenite (18 Aug 2012)

Anyone else have difficulty mounting and dismounting with a childseat attached?

I took Chubble (my 18 month-old son) out for his maiden bike ride the other day. We have a Hamax Siesta childseat that fastens onto the seat tube. I attached the seat to a Kona Jake the Snake (my everyday bike). Plonked the, aforementioned, Chubble in the seat and strapped him in. And now the tricky bit... to get my leg over the top tube whilst holding the bike steady by the handlebars. I grew a 'sympathy belly' whilst my gf was pregnant which hasn't gone away. I managed it okay enough and we had a nice gentle ride around the neighbourhood. Chubble seemed to love it, and eventually fell asleep. We came home and it was time to dismount, and it nearly went horribly wrong. I couldn't lift my leg high enough and the heel of my shoe was caught on the top tube. I was out of balance and hopping around while trying to hold the bike upright. It wasn't easy as the bike alone weighs about 11kgs, and seat plus child weigh around 18kg. This extra weight being at the top and, perhaps, beyond the back axle. I had visions of Chubble being rudely awakened by a nasty knock on the head, but managed to regain control (thank god), get my foot off the top tube and onto the ground.

I'm going to put the childseat on another bike. A heavy Trek mtn bike i rescued from the tip. Not quite as smooth a ride but it should more stable. And has a lower top tube. The pot belly is more of a long term project, i fear.

Here's a pic: (Doesn't quite show the top tube very well tho. But you can just about tell from the reflection at top left he is quite high up)


----------



## rusky (18 Aug 2012)

Yup, I have the same problem!

I find getting off easier than on. There's an art to it though which you'll find soon.

Unfortunately I can't be too precise as everyone's different & has different ranges of movement but bending your knee is worth a shot.

Don't do what I did & try to hop off the bike when still in motion as it doesn't end well


----------



## Stephenite (18 Aug 2012)

I can lower the childseat a couple of inches. That would mean removing the clip-on foot guards to accomodate for the brakes. Should be ok as the feet are strapped in. But i think i should get the old, rescued mtn bike in order and use that. I've got a couple of other mtn bikes but they're lightweights about 9 and 10 kilos resp.


----------



## Sandra6 (18 Aug 2012)

I got off a tandem and booted my daughter in the head, so have no idea. 
Try going for a step-through motion??


----------



## Boris Bajic (18 Aug 2012)

1. The belly must go. This is not optional.

2. Bend the knee as you swing the leg (I learned this as a motorcycle courier, where top-boxes on off-roaders made for amusing dismounts).

3. Alternatively, swing your leg forwards over the stem, as some of the young folk on fixed-gear cycles like to do. You can hang onto junior or the child seat while doing this, to steady the whole plot.

4. This should be read as the first piece of advice. Do not use a rear-mounted child seat on a lightweight bicycle with racer-type geometry. The whole thing gets wobbly and weird at speed, when applying greater-than-normal braking forces or when climbing while out of the saddle.

I put a Hamax child seat on a 'racer' many years ago. I loved it, but I am certifiable. I almost crashed several times. The child is now 19 and is unaware that I did this.


----------



## fossyant (19 Aug 2012)

I find it hard work getting on my MTB with a tag along - and it's a compact frame - just 17" with lots of seatpost.

It's a lot of weight to deal with on a seat.


----------



## PhilMag (20 Aug 2012)

I too have just started cycling with a little one in a seat on the back. The first time I went to mount I nearly took the poor little souls head off with a round house kick (funny, never really thought about mounting and dismounting till then).

What I do now is load the boy, push the bike round to the main road (I say main, but it's quiet and about 30 yards from the front door), drop the bike down the kerb, then mount from the kerbside. Reason being that the top tube is now about 4 inches lower. and the same when I get home. Pull up to the kerb and of nice and easy


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Aug 2012)

I saw a Colnago with a tag along a few weeks ago.


----------



## fossyant (21 Aug 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I saw a Colnago with a tag along a few weeks ago.


 
You didn't


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Aug 2012)

fossyant said:


> You didn't



I flippin' well did!


----------

